# Black Hair Dye - How To get It Out



## MAC_addiction<3 (Sep 6, 2008)

Ok So Ive Been Dying My Hair For Years Now, Not Very Often But Iv Had It All Sorts Of Colours. Ever Since I Was Blonde The Bleach In My hair Has Stopped Dyes Lasting Long And They Seemed To Of Faded After Around 2 Weeks. 

Thinking That It Would Also Fade After A While I Dyed It Black As It Seemed To Be A Popular Colour This Season Plus My Hair Was All Dif Shades Of brown So I thought Lets Make It All Even And Go Black Which i Did. Little Did I Know That The Black Dye Would Not Fade At All & Is Really Hard To Get Out.

I Do Like the Black But Now My Roots Are Coming In Im Starting To WIsh Id Never Touched My Hair & Left It At Its Med/Dark Chocolatey Brown COlour That It Is Naturally. Ive Heard So Many Different Opinions On How To get Black Dye Out & Now Im Completly Confused! I Always Thought To get Your Hair Lighter Than It Is You Have To Bleach It/Strip It..But On Forums Ive Been Reading About Getting Black Dye Out People Have Been Saying To Just Put A dark Brown Dye Over It? Cant Imagine That Working Myself So Ive Got A Few Questions To Ask for All The Hairdressers Out There So I Can Decide What To Do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 P.s - Sorry For The Realllly Long Post! x

1.) Head & Shoulders Is Known To Fade Black Dye - But If I Used This Would My Black Hair Fade to Dark Brown Or A Funny Off Black/Grey Colour?
( I Only Need The Black To Fade Slightly As My Natural Colour Is Fairly Dark Brown Anyway)

2.) Ive Heard People From The US Talking About ColourZap, But If I Don't Want To Turn My Hair Orange Or Bleach It What Other Milder Solutions Are There? If Any?

3.) Also Ive Heard About Using Baking Soda And A Claifying Shampoo To Make The Black Dye Fade - Same Question Again Would This Fade To dark Brown Or A Dodgy Colour?

4.) And Last Question - Is It True That Using Blonde Hair Dyes (Not Bleach) Will Strip the Black?


Pheww! Sorry For All The Questions & Thanksss
x


----------



## reverieinbflat (Sep 6, 2008)

I dyed my hair black for a few years when I was younger, and I had to cut it off. My hair is a few ticks lighter than black, so the grow-out wasn't that noticeable. 

Generally, going and having the color professionally stripped out is the safest and best way to get the black out. It can fry your poor hair. I tried everything home wise to get the black out. Then it was blond and when I put brown over it, all the color eventually faded to orange.

If you want you natural color to come back, you might have to bite the bullet and let it grow and rock a short hair style for a few months. Roots are annoying, but the result is totally worth it.


----------



## s0xjuicy (Sep 6, 2008)

My sister actually tried the head & shoulders thing, and it didnt seem to do anything, what she did was she washed her hair with H&S, and she didn't wash it out, she tied her hair in a plastic bag for a couple of hours, and then washed it out, but I didn't notice anything, maybe it's something you have to do continually?


----------



## prettybaby (Sep 6, 2008)

I would think taht the only thing you can really do safely is a decolorizer, or hair stripper. Color will never lift color. Bleach will, but its harder on your hair than decolorizer, or stripper. I have never heard of hs or the baking soda thing causing immediate color fading, and even when your color does finally fade out, its hard to say what color it will fade to. If your hair is really dark naturally, then I would say wait it out... after a time the black will fade, just hard to say how much it will fade.   im sorry if none of that was what you were hoping to hear, but i really hth!


----------



## vocaltest (Sep 6, 2008)

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE do NOT bleach it or use ANY kind of light colour. Blonde hair colour will still have peroxide in it, even if it is a small amount. 

As you've been blonde your hair is more porous, therefore your hair grabs colour more, but also lets go of it quicker (i.e fades). Theres no real way to get rid of the black. Yes you can go to a salon and have the colour stripped but your hair will be RUINED. Your hair will more than likely go an orangey/orange brown colour, so then you will have to cover it with another colour, and as your hair is so damaged, it will be more porous, therefore colour will fade, and you'll be back to square one. 

How long ago did you dye it? If you did it less than a week ago you should be able to strip it out with washing out liquid. Well, not strip entirely, but it will fade the black. Really really scrub at your hair and it will bring the colour out a bit. Its hard to say what colour it will go to, but more than likely it'll fade out to a dark brown colour. Anymore than a week then its more than likely your hair has taken the colour and it'll fade out like any other colour. 

In all honesty... I hate to make it sound rubbish, but theres not a lot you can really do. I work in a hairdressers & we have so many people come in asking for us to strip out the black or asking what to do with it to get it lighter and there isn't a whole lot. 

I've made the mistake of dying my hair black and it looked horrific. I just waited for it to come out. You either get it stripped out and ruin your hair and cause your hair much more long term hassle/problems by your hair being EXTREMELY damaged, or you wait it out and scrub it with washing up liquid. Also stripping it out can be very expensive as its usually more than one application. We charge at my work on average £50 (just over $100) per application. 

But yeah... sorry for the long post, my overall suggestion is use washing up liquid. Hope that helps


----------



## Kuuipo (Sep 6, 2008)

Bleaching will not remove it.
You need to buy two kits of colour remover kits-L'Oreal makes a great one. 
Follow the directions. Then after all that, you will need to have your hair filled to make it ready to accept the new colour you will put on.
This is all best handled by a professional colourist.
I have gone from dyed blue black to platinum in the past for modeling assignments and have done it myself (I had a cosmetology lisence) but I preferred to have it done professionally because they have they can see the whole head better than I can and can add natural looking highlights.
Anything worth doing is worth doing correctly.


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE do NOT bleach it or use ANY kind of light colour. Blonde hair colour will still have peroxide in it, even if it is a small amount. 

As you've been blonde your hair is more porous, therefore your hair grabs colour more, but also lets go of it quicker (i.e fades). Theres no real way to get rid of the black. Yes you can go to a salon and have the colour stripped but your hair will be RUINED. Your hair will more than likely go an orangey/orange brown colour, so then you will have to cover it with another colour, and as your hair is so damaged, it will be more porous, therefore colour will fade, and you'll be back to square one. 

How long ago did you dye it? If you did it less than a week ago you should be able to strip it out with washing out liquid. Well, not strip entirely, but it will fade the black. Really really scrub at your hair and it will bring the colour out a bit. Its hard to say what colour it will go to, but more than likely it'll fade out to a dark brown colour. Anymore than a week then its more than likely your hair has taken the colour and it'll fade out like any other colour. 

In all honesty... I hate to make it sound rubbish, but theres not a lot you can really do. I work in a hairdressers & we have so many people come in asking for us to strip out the black or asking what to do with it to get it lighter and there isn't a whole lot. 

I've made the mistake of dying my hair black and it looked horrific. I just waited for it to come out. You either get it stripped out and ruin your hair and cause your hair much more long term hassle/problems by your hair being EXTREMELY damaged, or you wait it out and scrub it with washing up liquid. Also stripping it out can be very expensive as its usually more than one application. We charge at my work on average £50 (just over $100) per application. 

But yeah... sorry for the long post, my overall suggestion is use washing up liquid. Hope that helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks For Your Helpp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yea Youre Right The Colour Did Fade Really Fast Once Id Bleached It And Kept Going Back To That Horrible Orangey COlour. I think Im Just Going To Use Washing Up Liquid & Head & Shoulders And Try to Fade It..And If That Fails Then i Will Just Wait It Out..Even Though My Roots Will Probably Look Awful Lol. Its Been About A Month & A Half Ago I Dyed It Now.I Def Wont Bleach It, Ive Made That Mistake Before & 2 Years Down The Line My Hairs Only Just Starting To recover! 
Thanks V.Muchh
xox


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_Bleaching will not remove it.
You need to buy two kits of colour remover kits-L'Oreal makes a great one. 
Follow the directions. Then after all that, you will need to have your hair filled to make it ready to accept the new colour you will put on.
This is all best handled by a professional colourist.
I have gone from dyed blue black to platinum in the past for modeling assignments and have done it myself (I had a cosmetology lisence) but I preferred to have it done professionally because they have they can see the whole head better than I can and can add natural looking highlights.
Anything worth doing is worth doing correctly._

 
Yes I Agreee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ive Never Heard Of Having Your Hair Filled Before..Sounds Like A Good Idea Though As Once Your Hairs Bleached It Doesnt Take Dye Very Easily After..Maybe For A Week & then It fades. Do They Do That At A Lot Of Salons?
Thanks x


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_Bleaching will not remove it.
You need to buy two kits of colour remover kits-L'Oreal makes a great one. 
Follow the directions. Then after all that, you will need to have your hair filled to make it ready to accept the new colour you will put on.
This is all best handled by a professional colourist.
I have gone from dyed blue black to platinum in the past for modeling assignments and have done it myself (I had a cosmetology lisence) but I preferred to have it done professionally because they have they can see the whole head better than I can and can add natural looking highlights.
Anything worth doing is worth doing correctly._

 
Yes I Agreee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ive Never Heard Of Having Your Hair Filled Before..Sounds Like A Good Idea Though As Once Your Hairs Bleached It Doesnt Take Dye Very Easily After..Maybe For A Week & then It fades. Do They Do That At A Lot Of Salons?
Thanks x


----------



## Korms (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm in the process of going from red (which is equally as hard to get rid of) to a dark blonde.  

I'll post what I have done so far, maybe it can be of some help to you.

First of all, I let the dye fade as much as it could just by washing.  I bought a clarifying shampoo and used that at every wash.  This may seem like common sense, but aviod colour care type shampoos and conditioners.

Fading the dye with shampoo took about a month.  I then began the colour removal process.  I tried two different colour removers that are available in the UK.  The first was Goldwell System Colour Remover, which worked adequately enough but there wasn't much product in the kit.  I used this three times over the course of two months.  The next colour removing product I tried is by a company called Affinage and their product is called Eraser.  It is a little more expensive but you get twice as much product and I found it worked better than the Goldwell version.  A tip about colour removers; you need to SCRUB your hair when rinsing as they work by reducing the size of the colour molecules so they can be washed from the hair.  I would shampoo my hair about 10 times immediately after using a colour remover just to be sure the molecules were out.  How effectively the remover works will depend on how much colour your previous dye job deposited.  I had quite a lot of colour in my hair and found that five removals lightened the majority of my hair to a golden brown colour, with some red still remaining in the front portions of hair.  If you do use a colour remover, follow the instructions exactly.  These colour removers are very gentle on hair and mine was not damaged at all during the stripping.

Before dying my hair I used a product by Goldwell called Pre-colour as I have found it very diffucult to obtain fillers such as Colorful's Protein Filler (an American product) here in the UK.  The dye I chose to put over my stripped hair was an ash blonde tone with a blue-violet base which helped to counter-act any red or golden tones.  I also used a drabber for additional help in counteracting red and gold.  Using the ash blonde colour took my hair to a neutral medium brown.  When you re-dye your hair I would suggest using a lighter colour than what you actually want as your hair will be porous and using a brown dye may make it black again.  Try to avoid hair dyes that you can buy in Boots and Superdrug, they are no good for your hair in the long run.  If you can get to a beauty supply store (we do have Sally's in the UK) then get a professional colour.

After a few days I added some highlights using the Jerome Russell B Blonde kit.  This helped to give the illusion of blonde hair but without too much damage as I was only bleaching small strands.  It also ensured any brassiness was less noticable as it blended with the ash tones already in my hair.  Home highlighting kits are a bit crap in all honesty but I can't afford to get to a hairdressers right now, foil highlights would have been better for a more natural look.

Anyway, this was kind of a long winded post and I don't know if it will be of any help to you.  I have no professional knowledge of hairdressing so what I am suggesting may not be right for you, but it worked for me.

Also, be patient!  Going from black to brown will not happen overnight.  Do it gradually to avoid as much damage as possible.


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Korms* 

 
_I'm in the process of going from red (which is equally as hard to get rid of) to a dark blonde. 

I'll post what I have done so far, maybe it can be of some help to you.

First of all, I let the dye fade as much as it could just by washing. I bought a clarifying shampoo and used that at every wash. This may seem like common sense, but aviod colour care type shampoos and conditioners.

Fading the dye with shampoo took about a month. I then began the colour removal process. I tried two different colour removers that are available in the UK. The first was Goldwell System Colour Remover, which worked adequately enough but there wasn't much product in the kit. I used this three times over the course of two months. The next colour removing product I tried is by a company called Affinage and their product is called Eraser. It is a little more expensive but you get twice as much product and I found it worked better than the Goldwell version. A tip about colour removers; you need to SCRUB your hair when rinsing as they work by reducing the size of the colour molecules so they can be washed from the hair. I would shampoo my hair about 10 times immediately after using a colour remover just to be sure the molecules were out. How effectively the remover works will depend on how much colour your previous dye job deposited. I had quite a lot of colour in my hair and found that five removals lightened the majority of my hair to a golden brown colour, with some red still remaining in the front portions of hair. If you do use a colour remover, follow the instructions exactly. These colour removers are very gentle on hair and mine was not damaged at all during the stripping.

Before dying my hair I used a product by Goldwell called Pre-colour as I have found it very diffucult to obtain fillers such as Colorful's Protein Filler (an American product) here in the UK. The dye I chose to put over my stripped hair was an ash blonde tone with a blue-violet base which helped to counter-act any red or golden tones. I also used a drabber for additional help in counteracting red and gold. Using the ash blonde colour took my hair to a neutral medium brown. When you re-dye your hair I would suggest using a lighter colour than what you actually want as your hair will be porous and using a brown dye may make it black again. Try to avoid hair dyes that you can buy in Boots and Superdrug, they are no good for your hair in the long run. If you can get to a beauty supply store (we do have Sally's in the UK) then get a professional colour.

After a few days I added some highlights using the Jerome Russell B Blonde kit. This helped to give the illusion of blonde hair but without too much damage as I was only bleaching small strands. It also ensured any brassiness was less noticable as it blended with the ash tones already in my hair. Home highlighting kits are a bit crap in all honesty but I can't afford to get to a hairdressers right now, foil highlights would have been better for a more natural look.

Anyway, this was kind of a long winded post and I don't know if it will be of any help to you. I have no professional knowledge of hairdressing so what I am suggesting may not be right for you, but it worked for me.

Also, be patient! Going from black to brown will not happen overnight. Do it gradually to avoid as much damage as possible._

 

thanks for your help. I always thought colour removers seriously damaged hair? almost as much as bleach? my hairs already pretty weak recovering from bleach a few years ago n im worried about weakening it any more.


----------



## Korms (Sep 9, 2008)

The Affinage hair colour remover I used was not damaging at all, but everyone's hair is different and reacts in different ways so I could no predict how your hair would cope with it.  It does require peroxide for the post eraser treatment, but I did not do this as it isn't really necessary.  I have heard bad things about the American brands such as Color Oops and Color Zap (I'm not sure how the ingredients compare to the Affinage or Goldwell), but as I have not used them myself I cannot comment.

The Affinage one is used in salons, but can be bought on E-bay or from hairdressing supply stores online.  It works differently to bleach because it shrinks the colour molecules, where as bleach strips the hair entirely of any pigment.

While we're still on the subject of colour removers, if you ever come across a product by L'oreal called Efassol, STAY AWAY from it.  It's practically like bleaching your hair and will destroy it.

I did a lot of research before I took the plunge into colour removal, Google is your friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I found this LJ post from a hair group, the girl posting used the Affinage Eraser on her dyed black hair and put pictures up madradhair: after much debate about my hair colour


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Korms* 

 
_The Affinage hair colour remover I used was not damaging at all, but everyone's hair is different and reacts in different ways so I could no predict how your hair would cope with it. It does require peroxide for the post eraser treatment, but I did not do this as it isn't really necessary. I have heard bad things about the American brands such as Color Oops and Color Zap (I'm not sure how the ingredients compare to the Affinage or Goldwell), but as I have not used them myself I cannot comment.

The Affinage one is used in salons, but can be bought on E-bay or from hairdressing supply stores online. It works differently to bleach because it shrinks the colour molecules, where as bleach strips the hair entirely of any pigment.

While we're still on the subject of colour removers, if you ever come across a product by L'oreal called Efassol, STAY AWAY from it. It's practically like bleaching your hair and will destroy it.

I did a lot of research before I took the plunge into colour removal, Google is your friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I found this LJ post from a hair group, the girl posting used the Affinage Eraser on her dyed black hair and put pictures up madradhair: after much debate about my hair colour_

 

thanks so much this was really useful! i was going to stay well away from colour removers but im considering Doing this now after both of you have said your hair was not damaged and the reuslts were good. My only concern is after youve used the colour remover..would it be like dying over bleach? whent he hairs porous and the dye fades after about a week?
xx


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Korms* 

 
_The Affinage hair colour remover I used was not damaging at all, but everyone's hair is different and reacts in different ways so I could no predict how your hair would cope with it. It does require peroxide for the post eraser treatment, but I did not do this as it isn't really necessary. I have heard bad things about the American brands such as Color Oops and Color Zap (I'm not sure how the ingredients compare to the Affinage or Goldwell), but as I have not used them myself I cannot comment.

The Affinage one is used in salons, but can be bought on E-bay or from hairdressing supply stores online. It works differently to bleach because it shrinks the colour molecules, where as bleach strips the hair entirely of any pigment.

While we're still on the subject of colour removers, if you ever come across a product by L'oreal called Efassol, STAY AWAY from it. It's practically like bleaching your hair and will destroy it.

I did a lot of research before I took the plunge into colour removal, Google is your friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I found this LJ post from a hair group, the girl posting used the Affinage Eraser on her dyed black hair and put pictures up madradhair: after much debate about my hair colour_

 
also whats the post eraser treatment? is this like the second step to it?
Thankss !
x


----------



## Korms (Sep 9, 2008)

Remember that colour removers work by shrinking oxidised colour molecules (or something to that effect), the post eraser basically re oxidises the hair, and thus enlarges the colour molecules that have not been removed to show you immediately if you have removed any colour before you re-dye.  I didn't do this step because I wasn't planning to re-dye immediately afterwards so my hair would re oxidise over the few days after using the remover anyway.  As it happened, I was not able to get every last scrap of red out and just the front part of my hair re oxidised to a pale red colour, the rest was golden brown.

If you scrub your hair really well when washing the Eraser out of your hair you should get the maximum amount of colour out (you seriously have to shampoo and rinse about 10 times).  Just remember the results are not guaranteed, it really does depend on what you've already got on your hair.

My hair was porous from previous colouring, it did not become porous as a result of using the colour remover.  To even things out I used Goldwell pre-colour and it worked pretty well.  I got mine from an E-bay seller.  I would also suggest getting a reconstructing conditioner like Joico K-pak to restore the hair.  

There's so much information out there on colour theory, I don't understand all of it but I've got a pretty good idea about how hair colour works.  I really do recommend you do plenty of research before you actually undertake any kind of chemical process on your hair.

Some really good resources are

Killer Strands  read every single post here, this blog has everything you will ever need to know about dying hair, removing hair dye and caring for your hair.

Hair Care, 22000+ Hairstyles, Hair Articles, Long Hair, Short Hair a good resource for hair tips, also has a forum for asking advice and the like.

Ultimately, going to a hairdressers for colour correction is easier, but expensive.  The Eraser isn't exactly cheap (about £18) but is way less than having the exact same treatment done at a salon.  The benefit of having a professional do it is that they know what's happening to your hair.

It really is a gamble doing it yourself!


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Korms* 

 
_Remember that colour removers work by shrinking oxidised colour molecules (or something to that effect), the post eraser basically re oxidises the hair, and thus enlarges the colour molecules that have not been removed to show you immediately if you have removed any colour before you re-dye. I didn't do this step because I wasn't planning to re-dye immediately afterwards so my hair would re oxidise over the few days after using the remover anyway. As it happened, I was not able to get every last scrap of red out and just the front part of my hair re oxidised to a pale red colour, the rest was golden brown.

If you scrub your hair really well when washing the Eraser out of your hair you should get the maximum amount of colour out (you seriously have to shampoo and rinse about 10 times). Just remember the results are not guaranteed, it really does depend on what you've already got on your hair.

My hair was porous from previous colouring, it did not become porous as a result of using the colour remover. To even things out I used Goldwell pre-colour and it worked pretty well. I got mine from an E-bay seller. I would also suggest getting a reconstructing conditioner like Joico K-pak to restore the hair. 

There's so much information out there on colour theory, I don't understand all of it but I've got a pretty good idea about how hair colour works. I really do recommend you do plenty of research before you actually undertake any kind of chemical process on your hair.

Some really good resources are

Killer Strands read every single post here, this blog has everything you will ever need to know about dying hair, removing hair dye and caring for your hair.

Hair Care, 22000+ Hairstyles, Hair Articles, Long Hair, Short Hair a good resource for hair tips, also has a forum for asking advice and the like.

Ultimately, going to a hairdressers for colour correction is easier, but expensive. The Eraser isn't exactly cheap (about £18) but is way less than having the exact same treatment done at a salon. The benefit of having a professional do it is that they know what's happening to your hair.

It really is a gamble doing it yourself!_

 

Thanks, ok so you dont have to use the post eraser (if this is the part with the bleach in it) if you don't want to? & ive heard about fillers that you caa use once your hairs been dyed & is porous to help it dye better. Do you know anything about whether these work?
thanks again
x


----------



## Korms (Sep 9, 2008)

No, you don't have to use the post eraser if you are going to wait a few days before re-dying as the hair should re-oxidise over time.  The post eraser is just to immediately re-oxidise the remaining colour molecules so you can see if there needs to be a further colour removal.  

Also, I may be wrong here, peroxide isn't technically bleach unless it is mixed with bleaching powder.  Peroxide is just a developer, you get it in normal hair dyes to activate the colour.  So unless it is used with a strong lifting powder or creme, it won't be too damaging.

As for fillers, as I previously mentioned I used the Goldwell pre-colour which claims to even out the hairs porosity.  As I did not dye my hair a dark colour I cannot comment on the longevity of a tint after using the pre-colour.  However it is a salon brand so I assume it is of good quality.


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Korms* 

 
_No, you don't have to use the post eraser if you are going to wait a few days before re-dying as the hair should re-oxidise over time. The post eraser is just to immediately re-oxidise the remaining colour molecules so you can see if there needs to be a further colour removal. 

Also, I may be wrong here, peroxide isn't technically bleach unless it is mixed with bleaching powder. Peroxide is just a developer, you get it in normal hair dyes to activate the colour. So unless it is used with a strong lifting powder or creme, it won't be too damaging.

As for fillers, as I previously mentioned I used the Goldwell pre-colour which claims to even out the hairs porosity. As I did not dye my hair a dark colour I cannot comment on the longevity of a tint after using the pre-colour. However it is a salon brand so I assume it is of good quality._

 

thanks v much for all your help..its all a lot clearer now, ill let you know if i do decide to go ahead with it. Although i did do a search and couldnt find it on ebay?
x


----------



## User49 (Sep 10, 2008)

I had black put into my very blonde hair in Feburary to funk it up before I started at Mac. Little did I know it would look like CRAP lol. It went a horrible colour and I hated it. I went to a different salon who used a strong product to get it out. Lucky for me this worked and the black streak went white (as I'm a blonde it looked quite cool in the end) it cost quite a bit and took from 9 in the morning till like 3 in the afternoon...


----------



## Korms (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_addiction<3* 

 
_ i did do a search and couldnt find it on ebay?
x_

 

Professional Hair Colour (dye) Remover (stripper) on eBay, also, Medicated Treatments, Hair Care, Health Beauty (end time 18-Sep-08 19:17:47 BST)


----------



## Poison_Ivy (Sep 12, 2008)

hey i know the feeling i am a hairdresser and i have made the same mistake unfortounatly there is no good solution...it is going to be damaging but th eonly thing you can do is a soap cap it is a few scoops of bleach(hair bleack not the other kind) and shampoo you mix it wet it and lather like you would with shampoo let it sit for about 10 mins tops you can do this every two weeks but i wouldnt do it more than 3 times o ther than that thats all unless you just grow it out


----------



## Poison_Ivy (Sep 12, 2008)

DO not use a stripper a stripper is nothing but bleach and it is usually the most damaging thing you can do even most salons refuse to do strippers


----------



## almmaaa (Sep 12, 2008)

The only way to get rid of it is to bleach it all let it get to an orangey color and thats its.  The only way to get rid of it!!!!! Never dye your hair black rule #1 in a womans life!!!! LOL


----------



## Mabelle (Sep 12, 2008)

i have a bit of expirience in this feild. 
wheni  was 16 i dyed my naturally dark blond hair black (what a fool i was!) and then, 6 months later, i wanted to go chocolate brown. My friend and i fancied ourselves hair experts and bleached the shit out of my alreday dry hair. Result= Orangy crap hair with MELTED TIPS!!!  thats right the last inch or so of my hair melted together. I cut it off myself (and managed to give myself an awesome haircut! what a horse shoe up my ass i must have had) and my hair color (once i added the brown dye) looked amazing. That being said, i was effing lucky. Even so, the metling hair thing is something i will never forget. 

Now as for a colour stripper; a had a hair stylist royaly f up my hair this past xmas. The result was my hairdresser friend had to cover my blochy orange mess of a hair (i was going for julianne moore coppery red) with a dark mohagany. that was in December. In Febuary i went to a salon to get the colour stripped out to do the julianne moore colour i wanted. The cover up colour had faded a lot, so i only had the colour remover on for about 15 20 mins. The dye took great. My hair was dry, but nothing horrible. I just needed to do some deep conditioning. Mind you theres a section of my hairthat has moderate breakage going on, but this is due to the fact that that section was bleached (and dyed every colour of the rainbow) for the past 3 years. Whenever i dye over it (with my mothly touch up) i deep condition for an hour every week, and now im fine and dandy. 

If you decided to do a colour removal do it in a salon. For some people, they dont seem to damage hair at all. For others, it makes they super dry and brittle. Get a consult from a knowledgeable stylist. If you're hair isnt in bad shape, some good deep conditioning treatments should be able to right the damage that stripping can cause.
good luck!!

sry about any rambling/ no sense making.


----------



## Dottles (Sep 13, 2008)

About two months or so ago I decided I wanted to have a deep purple hair colour, so off I went to buy it.  I'd used the exact hair dye on a friend a year or so ago so I figured it'd all turn out a-okay.  Boy was I wrong!  It turned out black at the bottom with a maroon type red on the top.  It was HORRIBLE.  Of course I then decided I'd dye it blue - I didn't wait, I wasn't going to walk around looking like an idiot.  So I went and got the dark blue hair dye.  Put that on top the day after I tried to dye it purple - what did it do?  The blue and red mixed and TURNED it purple.  I was really happy with it, etc.  Couple weeks later I took some pictures of myself and OMG.  I looked like a ghost!  I really did.  :|

So off I trailed to the salon to say, "HELP! I have a wedding to go to!"  I spent about 5hrs on in the salon and £56 later it was fixed to a medium brown.  My hair was bleached for an hour, it turned orange/ginger so they then had to fill it in to get rid of the patchiness of it.  After that they then applied the dark brown on top.  Thankfully it is much better, but I think it's fading, or maybe my eyesight is going, I'm not really sure.  However I don't have any damage.  I'm very lucky considering it's very, very rare that I condition my hair because I hate how smooth it makes it.  I can't manage it at ALL when it's conditioned.  So maybe once every few months I'll do so.  But after all the colours, bleach and more colours I still have really good hair.  I'm impressed.

I now want to go black on the bottom and electric blue and hot pink on the top.  We'll see how it goes when I get the balls to do it!


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Sep 16, 2008)

I Have found the Affinage color eraser thanks to Korms ^^
but now im stuck on finding a filler (e.g. goldwell pre color)
I can't find one anywhere, ive searched ebay..searched google
but there are none on any UK websites. I'm not going to use the
color eraser until ive got the filler, pureply because i wont be
able to dye my hair over it..it will be too porous.
Can someone help me out on either where i can find the goldwell
product or another filler? I would realllllly appreciate it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks 
xox


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Poison_Ivy* 

 
_hey i know the feeling i am a hairdresser and i have made the same mistake unfortounatly there is no good solution...it is going to be damaging but th eonly thing you can do is a soap cap it is a few scoops of bleach(hair bleack not the other kind) and shampoo you mix it wet it and lather like you would with shampoo let it sit for about 10 mins tops you can do this every two weeks but i wouldnt do it more than 3 times o ther than that thats all unless you just grow it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Is this just as damaging as bleaching the black colour out? as i really need a mild solution because its taken me 2 years to sort my damaged hair out and i don't want to have to go through all of that again. So you literally put a few scoops of bleach in a bowl and mix it with shampoo? any special kind of shampoo? and whats the ratio you should do it to? (e.g. 2 scoops bleach to 4 scoops shampoo)

thanks
x


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Sep 20, 2008)

I used The Color eraser from affinage and washed my hair about 10 times to get it out then used the post eraser and it came out a browny redy color (i had red on before the black) i know now that i needed to use the color eraser a second time to try and get the red out but because my hairs long i'd used it all so after i used my color equalise treatment to help the porosity of my hair i put a brown dye over it and it turned out BLACK..but my roots are ginger :S i know people say you should use a shade 1 or 2 lighter than you want but i did and it still turned out black..its my birthday monday and i desperatly need to sort my hair out..i need to get it all brown and get rid of my ginger roots. I think Im going to buy 2 lots of the color eraser and try again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im soo upset ive spent all day on it and wasted about £25. I know so many people are going to say go to the salon and have it done and i wish i did now but its too late and i havent got the money now so im going to try and use the eraser again..i'm pretty sure it'll work :S any1 got any advice?


----------



## civicbabe627 (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah - those color erasers don't work. I used Colorfix and it turned my hair that brownish red that you were talking about - well I was gonna leave it that  color because it actually looked GOOD. Next day I washed my hair and it was freaking BLACK again! Makes no logical sense, but whatever. So I used it again and put medium brown dye on it, and it's still black.

Evil, evil black dye. =(   Your only option is bleach, I'm afraid.


----------



## Korms (Sep 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_addiction<3* 

 
_I used The Color eraser from affinage and washed my hair about 10 times to get it out then used the post eraser and it came out a browny redy color (i had red on before the black) i know now that i needed to use the color eraser a second time to try and get the red out but because my hairs long i'd used it all so after i used my color equalise treatment to help the porosity of my hair i put a brown dye over it and it turned out BLACK..but my roots are ginger :S i know people say you should use a shade 1 or 2 lighter than you want but i did and it still turned out black..its my birthday monday and i desperatly need to sort my hair out..i need to get it all brown and get rid of my ginger roots. I think Im going to buy 2 lots of the color eraser and try again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im soo upset ive spent all day on it and wasted about £25. I know so many people are going to say go to the salon and have it done and i wish i did now but its too late and i havent got the money now so im going to try and use the eraser again..i'm pretty sure it'll work :S any1 got any advice?_

 
How long did you leave the new colour on for?  I would only have left it on for about a quarter of the time suggested.  Did you use semi or permanent?  Semi would have been a preferable option.  

The reason it probably turned out black is because there was still some black pigment left in your hair, you couldn't see it before you re-dyed it because the colour molecues hadn't re-oxidised, until you used the dye of course.  The developer in that would cause the colour to swell and return your hair to black, hence why I said to _*wait a few days*_ before re-dying.  Colour removers *do* work but they can't always get all the pigment out in one go, it all depends on how much black dye you put on your hair.

You may as well go to the salon now, it's going to cost you £40 at least if you want to use the Eraser two more times and you still might end up with black hair.  When I did my colour removal I did it about 4 times over the space of about 2 months, without applying dye in between.  Like I said before, these things require time and patience and it is unrealistic to expect it to happen in one day.

I really must reiterate that doing any chemical process at home is a gamble and you *must* do research before doing so to ensure that you understand colour theory and chemical processes, and even then it can still go wrong.

Sorry to hear you didn't have any success


----------



## civicbabe627 (Sep 20, 2008)

Korms - when you used the color remover did your hair turn black again after you washed it the next day? Mine did!


----------



## Korms (Sep 21, 2008)

No, mine didn't (I was going from red, which I explained a few posts back) it went golden blonde immediately after then oxidised to a light red-brown.  Subsequant removals got me to a pale golden brown.  It could have been for a number of reasons, maybe I didn't have as much dye to remove from my hair so there were less of the colour molecules to re-oxidise.  The hair returning to the colour it was before is not a result of the colour remover not working, it is normally because of the amount of pigment in the hair that needs to be removed.  The remover causes the colour molecules to shrink, not to be stripped like with bleach, so they are small enough to be washed from the hair.  If there is a lot of pigment, and thus molecules, in the hair the rinsing process may not reach all of them and the cannot be removed.  So once the remover is rinsed the hair may look lighter because the molecules have not returned to their normal size, but one re-oxidisation takes place they swell and the pigment returns, there is just less of it than last time so repeated removals eventually clear the hair of colour.

That is my understanding of it anyway.

This YouTube video kind of explains what I mean about the colour molecules shrinking.  See how the water turns clear?

YouTube - Color Vanish - Hair Color Removal

And what she says about it being "magic", it's really not, it's chemistry. Haha.


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Sep 22, 2008)

thats really cleverrr, that videos helped. so is this vanish just another colour remover like the affinage one then?
x


----------



## Korms (Sep 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_addiction<3* 

 
_thats really cleverrr, that videos helped. so is this vanish just another colour remover like the affinage one then?
x_

 
Yeah, it's pretty much exactly the same product.  It works the same way for sure.


----------



## civicbabe627 (Sep 22, 2008)

Ooooh - I get it, it all makes sense to me now! Lol. Yeah, I had been dying my hair black for 2 years, so that's probably why it wouldn't come out. Thanks for the info!


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Sep 23, 2008)

Well my roots are sorted now i got some dye and died them so i no longer have ginger roots phew lol! But my hair is still darker than id like its a very very dark brown but not quite black! I suppose i did get somewhere then as i did remove tha black lol..although it does still look black in some lights. Im Hoping its going to fade, i onmly want it ONE shade lighter and then it'l be near my natural colour and my roots won't look so bad when they grow in. I might go to the hairdressers in the future if it doesnt fade & see if theres anything they can do to lift it one shade lighter without using bleach. I'll have to see whether i grow to like it or not :S Thanks for all your help everyone x


----------



## flatiron (Jul 2, 2009)

I understand the troubles after the hair is dyed. Its really hard to change the hair color once dyed. As more dye in different color may not bring in the desired results. 
I wish to recommend some time for the hair to regain the strength and get the present color of dye bleached naturally. And yes, it may look quite odd for few weeks. Then you can try out some good hair color.
Best Flat Iron / Hair Straightener at Flat Iron Experts (FREE Shipping)


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 7, 2009)

Wash your hair with dish soap and it will all come out, even permanent colors. 
Believe me, I had freshly dyed black hair a few months ago and I washed it with dish soap (experimental!) and ALL my dye came out.


----------



## joannaj (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey to all those confused girlies wanting to turn their coloured black hair black to brown....my hair is naturally a very dark brown- in the hairdressing world is is a number 2 (with 1 being black and 10 being blonde). I have been colouring my hair now for 20years, been on hair & beauty courses and got a batchelors degree in art. I know my colours lol.  *Rule number 1*: Do not try colouring over black hair colour in a lighter shade, even if it contains strong peroxide. It will not work. It will only work on naturally black hair with no colour on it. Tint does not lighten tint!! *Rule number 2: * Do not use stronger than 9%/30 Vol Developer, it will break you hair and it will then fall down your plug hole!  *Rule number 3:* Bleach will only lighten your hair up to 6 shades lighter than your own in one go, Eg, if your hair is dark brown naturally (number 2 or 3) but you have coloured it black, you are a number one, the lightest it will go is a number 6 or 7. This is still classed as blonde, but it is a very dark blonde, like a mousy brown.  There are a few different ways to lighten your hair at home. The first is to bleach it, but only till the black turns to a reddish orange brown. (do not leave bleach on black hair, coloured or natural, until it goes yellow) as it will break and you WILL cry. Just leave it on long enough to lighten it enough to colour over it in a darker shade. Choose an ash quasi colour and re-colour once lightened. You need an ash to cancel out the orange/red tones that bleach causes. you know that a colour is ash because it always has a .1 after the depth of shade, for example, a medium brown is a number 5, but an ash medium brown is a 5.1, avoid 5.3 as it has gold tones and will make it ginger, brown (unless you want it that colour).  The second way to lighten coloured black hair is to apply a gentle colour remover. This will remove permanent colour from out of the hair shaft so you will be left with your natural colour making it easier to re-colour in a lighter shade than your own. I use Affinage ERASER hair colour remover. You can get it online or from a hair/beauty wholesaler. This is the kindest way to remove black hair colourant without too much damage. Make sure you use plenty of clarifying shampoo and deep condition afterwards. The third way is to wash it and wash it several times a day in baby shampoo, clarifying shampoo with a little fairy liquid. This will force the black to fade quick making it easier to re-colour once faded out enough, black hair colourant never completely fades, even semi-permanent ones. The forth way to lighten black colour is to gradually introduce slices of highlights into the hair by having highlights done at your salon every 4-6 weeks, they will bleach strands of hair and then use a colour over the bleach, this will eventually rid you of your black dye, and is probably the safest way. Please choose a well known hairdresser with at least 10 years experience when having your colour corrected as it takes years to understand how chemicals affect the hair and how they work, also it is a very complicated task and only a confident hairdresser will do a good job. Hope my little wisdom helps you decide what to do.


----------



## whatzoedid (Apr 28, 2011)

This happened to me, I dyed it black and it went HORRIBLE! My hair went like straw and there was nothing a hairdresser could do until it faded! But the best thing to do is use Blonde shampoo it just helps it lighten the black, and then I got like a conditioner and kept it over night and that helped it get slightly better!


----------



## Courtney <3 (Apr 28, 2011)

i've been dying my hair black for about two years now, box color, professional color, you name it, its been on my hair.
  	i went to walgreens and bought about 4 boxes of the loreal hair color remover. make sure to only use it on your colored hair! i got some on my roots and it turned them blonde in a matter of seconds! i washed it out, and did it again. i put the stuff on my hair a total of 3 times and it went to a red, orange, yellow color, which was ok since i was going to color my hair red anyway.
  	it says on the box your supposed to re-color your hair after you use the hair color remover. it worked for me. id recomend it to everyone!
  	im currently with dye on my hair, waiting. i've been taking pictures of the whole process, and when its complete, i think im going to post a tutorial on how i did it, for anyone who needs some help, or the curious people out there!


----------



## SarahSceneKids (Oct 18, 2011)

Lo Real hair dye removal kits on black hair suck, it made my hair orange, try mixing cinnoman powder with your conditioner, and leave it in ove night, and wash it out in the  morning, shampoo as usual. The dandruff shampoo does work, i use it like twice a day, it turns the black into a rusty brown, and my black hair was a permanent hair dye kit. So, keep using the dandruff shampoo! it will give you results.
  	Do not use the Lo real hair dye removal kits, it does the same thing bleach does, turns it ginger orange.
  	i havent tried color oops yet, but try that.


----------



## Aweeba13 (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey guys , over the summer I convinced my dad to , the let me "dye" my hair , I ended up putting Sun-in in my hair which didn't work at first, but when i went on a family vacation to Aruba , my hair got really blonde. My hair is naturally a fawn brown, with goldish tones.. If that makes any sense.  as my hair grew out , i tried dying my hair a new color, which was suppozed to be chocolate brown but came out a deep red , which everyone mistaked for black. As it faded , my hair was almost pink. I then wanted my normal hair color back, so i bought Nice n Easy hair color and on the box the color said medium brown , but i got it alittle darker because my hair was so light I just Sort of figured it would turn out normal, but obviously i was wrong. My hair came out a dark dark brown.  almost 3 weeks later, my friend called me and told me her aunt ( who was a hair dresser) would fix my hair. She wanted to strip the color , but i said no because that sounded kind of horrible..  when she put the color that looked like mine on my hair, towards the top it turned a brassy , rusty brown color almost  and the rest of my hair is still.. almost as dark as it was to begin with since 2 bottles of the previous dye i did myself wasn't enough. Can someone PLEASE! help me! because God knows I really need it!

	Sorry for the novel i just wrote, I just don't want the rest of my hair breaking off ! D:


----------



## Mac-Guy (Nov 26, 2011)

Aweeba13 said:


> Sorry for the novel i just wrote, I just don't want the rest of my hair breaking off ! D:


  	Sounds like you need an ashy color corrector. Are you prepared to cut your hair shorter? It's can get very expensive to do constant color correction as the brassy tones are likely to come back. Damaged hair is usually too porous and it will soak up any color you put on - hence, the too dark result you experience, while at the same time, this new color will literally fall out - depending on the level of damage - and turn back to it's original brassiness. I recommend a shorter cut and a color correcting done by a salon that specializes in color correction. Good luck.


----------



## Jessical0984 (Nov 28, 2011)

This thread brings back such fond memories of my high school years. I went black and then back to platinum blonde about a total of 6 times. Each time except for one that I went back blonde I had the black stripped out of my hair. I must have had really strong hair considering it didn't break off until the last and final time. That time instead of stripping my hair, my stylist went ahead and highlighted over the black and my hair melted. I have never had any kind of color remover work on my dyed black hair, the only way I got it out was either stripping or highlighting. My hair does hold color like a sponge though. The best rule of thumb that someone has mentioned already is that color will not lift color, you have to bleach it up then fill and then redeposit the color on to the lightened hair. Hope this helps!


----------



## coachdiva (Feb 11, 2012)

Very interesting. I think at some point I'll have to give some of these ideas a go. Thanks!


----------



## cat5214 (Mar 16, 2012)

What about this...use one of the semi permanent hair colors that are the same black color and then keep doing this as it grows until you get it all grown out and then just let the semi perm color wash out regularly????? Any comments on this? That is what I am doing.


----------



## remzieboo17 (Apr 5, 2012)

hey ive just looked at what you put about hair colour remover called eraser and i was just wondering as im quite very ginger atm from using a rubbish stripper called colour b4 and 2 hair dyes which were blonde where can i get the peroxide for the eraser as i would properly need to do it and could you explain to me how it works and what it would do to my hair i would much appreciate it can you get back to him as soon as possible and i was just wondering because i am ginger would the eraser send me dark blonde or a light brown thanks x


----------



## jemma fosta (Apr 11, 2012)

i have died my hair with a permanent black hair dye and i was thinking about stripping it untill i read this. so if i scrub it with washing up liquid will it come out straight away and if not how long will it take?


----------



## Jessical0984 (Jun 1, 2012)

Scrubbing with anything, dish detergent, clarifying shampoo etc...will not get black off your hair. It may lighten it a bit but it will not remove it completely.


----------



## thomas111 (Jul 6, 2012)

whatever you do , do not go and buy a box of blonde hair colour because what that is doing it trying to bleach without high levels of a developer or bleach , when you buy a box of colour you are probably getting a 10-20 volume developer and what you need to bleach your hair is 30-40 developer. your best bet is to go to a beauty supply or a salon expert !


----------



## juicyLOVE2 (Jul 24, 2012)

Actually, even though I am not a hair dresser, I know for a fact that color does lift color. My whole family comes from a line of hair dressing. The only fact about color lifting color is that in order for it to lift the color it has to be a lighter color. Bleaching and stripping your hair is the worse thing you could do to your hair. If you can help it then don't do it.


----------



## sammyrenee93 (Aug 3, 2012)

Actually if you mix the bleach with your shampoo, it is less damaging & works very quick. I did it and only had it on for about 15 minutes and my hair went from black to brown.


----------



## Merula (Aug 9, 2012)

Last year I had dyed my hair with a cheap black hair dye that dried my scalp and made it bleed every so often. Not fun. I wasn't looking forward to keeping up with the black dying process so after searching everywhere for days I found Zoetica's blogpost about stripping the color. My hair is long - to the middle of my back so I had a few boxes of ColorFix. I spent the next two weeks washing my hair almost daily and rinsing it out. It actually did not feel horrible or brassy, tho it was a bit red in color. When I went to re-dye my hair to my natural color I went a shade lighter, since I was told the dye would darken due to the process of it being stripped. That was a few months ago and you can't tell where the natural hair root begins and the stripped, re-dyed part begins.


----------



## dyingforyou (Aug 10, 2012)

oh the story of my hair. 

  	my hair is naturally blonde though as i got older it got a little darker so now it's like a dark blonde [i don't really know tbh, i haven't seen more than a couple inches of it in roots since i was about 13]. i've been dying my hair since middle school but only up to about five or six years ago did i start using a black dye because i liked the way the brown looked the first couple weeks after dying. so i switched to black.

  	august of 2010 i bleached my bangs because i wanted to put blue in my hair. it didn't take out all the black, really only the underside but that was alright since i wanted it to be hidden anyways. but the more i bleached it/touched up, the more the bleach went through the black until allllll of my bangs were blue haha. then i had to bleach the blue out for work during thanksgiving/christmas breaks and later after that i added just a bit of blue to it again so my hair was blue/black/blonde. i loved it but unfortunately, spring break i had to bleach the blue out. now also this same spring break [march 2011] i got the idea to get highlights in my hair. my hairdresser told me to dye my roots and the blonde because it would still come out pretty fast since there was only one layer of black. so she puts in the highlights all over, i sit with it in my hair for about an hour and she takes it out... and nothing. my roots bleached but nothing else did. she asked what i wanted to do and i told her to just put black over it all and the only way for me to get highlights or bleach my hair again [i went fully blonde once before i started using the black] was to let it grow out. it was going to kill me but i was going to do it. in august i ended up dying it black all over again because i wanted to test out a strip in my bangs and it went horribly orange and i had a wedding to go to the next day so yeah.

  	but from august 2011 to march 2012 i didn't dye my hair and it sucked haha. then my friend was telling me that she always uses color oops from walmart to strip her hair because she goes between brown and red _a lot._ so i tried it and i did as it said and when i went to wash it out, absolutely nothing happened again. my hair was maybe a little redder but that was it. so i tried to bleach a strip to see what would happen and still nothing. so i gave up and went black. again. and i gave up on the whole wanting to go blonde thing because i just don't have the patience and i despise seeing roots for months on end. 

  	so yeah, even professionals have hard times getting black out of hair but partially that was my fault because i had SO MANY layers of black in my hair to begin with. really the best advice i have from my experience is to just grow it out if you've the patience. or a soap cap but still it's less damaging than bleach but still damaging. when i wanted to fade the blue i used ajax dish soap every time i washed my hair, only on the blue though. i'd wash the blue with ajax, rinse, then wash my entire head with my shampoo and it did fade it considerably.  i don't know how it would work with black though. but yeah that's the thing with black, it's so permanent and nearly impossible to get out [not just dye, black anything because its so pigmented]. dying over it won't do anything and yes, i have tried the clairol/l'oreal feria bleach blonde kits [i actually used the feria when my hair was brown to get it blonde and it worked well- same when it was brownish and i went red] but just one kit isn't going to work and it IS going to damage your hair. coconut/moroccan/macadamia nut oils are good for your hair and the aussie 3 minute miracle saved my hair too. any kind of mask at sallys is great too, i personally like the ion strengthening. it smells like dog shampoo lol but it works wonderfully. but yeah from my experience now that i've written what seems to be a novel, if you ever want to go a lighter color easily- just don't dye it black.


----------



## Jessical0984 (Aug 10, 2012)

juicyLOVE2 said:


> Actually, even though I am not a hair dresser, I know for a fact that color does lift color. My whole family comes from a line of hair dressing. The only fact about color lifting color is that in order for it to lift the color it has to be a lighter color. Bleaching and stripping your hair is the worse thing you could do to your hair. If you can help it then don't do it.


  	I come from a long line of hairdressing as well and color does not lift color. It can alter/tweak the apperance making it look warmer or cooler. It will not take you to a lighter shade if it has been previously colored.


----------



## Hair4aliving (Sep 6, 2012)

First thing first
  	DO NOT EVER use permanent hair color on your hair unless you are covering a significant amount of grey. Semi permanent color last justs as long, except it slowly fades away instead of giving you that amazing skunk line as your natural color grows. All hair colors start to fade and lose intensity and vibrancy after 6-8 weeks, and considering you have outgrowth by then anyways, stick to the semi permanent. There is no need to constantly blow out that cuticle and refilling it with whats already in there. The peroxide is designed to do that and eventually it will trash your ends making you feel like straw.
  	Second, Im laughing while reading this, COLOR WILL NOT LIFT COLOR. Color is deposit only, unless it is on NATURAL hair, then it can lighten. Trust me, I do deal with this for a living.
  	Third, most permanent box colors contain trace amounts of henna, allowing them to last as long as they do, well look at it this way, think about how long a henna tattoo lasts on your skin compared to markers, pen ect. now think about if it was added to your hair color, its stubborn and doesnt like to move, so that said, stay away from it. Your hair wil be better in the long run if you leave it to the professionals. We have all gone through several hundred hours of schooling. Yes it may cost you more, but then you wouldnt end up trashing your hair or searching online for how to get rid of that nasty mistake you made.
  	The more color you have applied and reapplied to the hair the longer it will take, and the harder it will be to remove and get off of your hair.
  	Yes , dish soap is a clarifier, but as people have stated above, its not going to take it all out, maybe lighten it if its freshly done and it was your first application, but trust me, its not a miracle worker. same goes as all the color removers, yes they will help, but it will leave you with all the amazing red and orange brassy undertones that are in that color. The darker you go, the more nasty the harsh undertones get.
  	You also have to remember that aftr you have gone through the stripping process, it has not taken all the natural oils and proteins that belong in your hair to give it strength, shine and flexability. Your hair is probaby going to feel like crap and be very overporus, picking up every undertone of the new color you wish to put over it,  which can end up leaving your hair a different color than the one you picked out.


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 13, 2012)

Hair4aliving said:


> Your hair wil be better in the long run if you leave it to the professionals. We have all gone through several hundred hours of schooling. Yes it may cost you more, but then you wouldnt end up trashing your hair or searching online for how to get rid of that nasty mistake you made.


  This is why I _always_ recommend going to the salon in regards to hair colouring issues. If you can't afford to go straight away, save your money until you can. It is not worth trying to fix it yourself when you may end up just making it worse.


----------



## Adriana MLP (Jan 22, 2013)

Korms said:


> No, mine didn't (I was going from red, which I explained a few posts back) it went golden blonde immediately after then oxidised to a light red-brown. Subsequant removals got me to a pale golden brown. It could have been for a number of reasons, maybe I didn't have as much dye to remove from my hair so there were less of the colour molecules to re-oxidise. The hair returning to the colour it was before is not a result of the colour remover not working, it is normally because of the amount of pigment in the hair that needs to be removed. The remover causes the colour molecules to shrink, not to be stripped like with bleach, so they are small enough to be washed from the hair. If there is a lot of pigment, and thus molecules, in the hair the rinsing process may not reach all of them and the cannot be removed. So once the remover is rinsed the hair may look lighter because the molecules have not returned to their normal size, but one re-oxidisation takes place they swell and the pigment returns, there is just less of it than last time so repeated removals eventually clear the hair of colour.   That is my understanding of it anyway.   This YouTube video kind of explains what I mean about the colour molecules shrinking. See how the water turns clear?  YouTube - Color Vanish - Hair Color Removal   And what she says about it being "magic", it's really not, it's chemistry. Haha.


----------



## Adriana MLP (Jan 22, 2013)

Hy! I have a verry long hair and one year and a half ago I de ided to dye it black. Now I want my nattural colour back which is a light chocolate. I used colour b4 colour remover and it turned my roots brownish red which I didn't like but the rest of my hair is still black. It is no difference. After that I decided to ad a dark blond on it and my roots became brown (at least they are not red any more) but the lengh of my hair is still black. Do you think the affinage eraser will work better than colour b4? And will the eareser remove the dark blonde I just put or the black as well? The thing is that I do not want anything red in my hair... Any ideas?


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 22, 2013)

GO TO THE SALON. Colour will not lift colour. Let the pros handle it. Seriously.


----------



## Dollieanna (May 27, 2013)

That sounds good but what does filled mean .


----------



## shellygrrl (May 30, 2013)

Do you mean what I meant when I said that colour will not lift colour?  If you put colour on top of black it will not make it lighter, nor will it change it to that colour.


----------



## Naughtyp (May 30, 2013)

nothing will get black out your only choice is to strip your hair. I had this done a couple of years ago , my friends wife needed a hair model. she stripped my hair, and not even that removed all the black from my hair. my hair was like three different colors, I wanted my hair to be dark golden brown.  it was orange brown and blonde streaks. I had to eventually dye it dark down to make it look normal. stripping my hair took over 4 hours, and the ends of my hair still feel like shit from it.  I'd just leave it alone or go to a pro and expect to spend a lot of time and money!


----------



## mellarie (Jun 20, 2013)

is there any "home remidies" ? i dont have the money to be going out to stores and buying that stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and i really want to figure out what it used to look like because i died mine like 5 times. any suggestions?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.... THANKS !


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 25, 2013)

No home remedy will lift the black out of your hair. NONE. Save your money. Go to a salon. Leave it to the pros.


----------



## kimbunney (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm going to agree. Nothing gets black out. I will NEVER dye my hair jet black again unless I never plan on dying it again. When I was 16 I dyed my hair like three years jet black. Then I decided hey let's go a dark blonde. I killed my hair, especially since AA hair is more brittle, dry in texture and going any kind of blonde on our hair kills. My hair was a mess but the only thing I could do was dye it darker like dark brown to even it out and let the color grow out. It take months before a good amount got out. Then I would dye it again myself until I had extremely blonde hair on top and my ends were orange looking (once again the color wasn't gone from previous times). Finally got sick of that look my hair was all patchy and just went to a professional. She even me out to a medium brown, with like auburn in it. I hated that look, but I suffered through it. I got antsy again and went back light brown and this time the color started taking normal, I did that a few months by myself until I murdered my hair and it was just fried from all the dying. Fast forward to this month I finally dyed it for the first time in like a 10 months. I can only get highlights, I got blonde and it showed fairly well, but I swear sometimes when I'm out in the sun I see orangey tips at the bottom of my hair. Just don't go black. Try dark brown but black is like perm.


----------



## stormm (Jul 6, 2013)

yeah i dyed my hair black once and nothing got it out. i had to wait for a year before i could go back to my dark brown color


----------



## Maddiebear (Aug 17, 2013)

For 4-5 years now I have been dyeing my hair monthly. (It may now sound like a long time, but it feels like forever.) My hair was naturally a light to medium brown, and I wanted a change, So I started dyeing it red-ish colors, that looked natural. I kept dying it those colors for about three and a half years, But then I decided I wanted to dye my hair black. I used Splat's Jet Black permanent hair color. Every month I had to keep redyeing it with the splat jet black, because it faded (maybe because of the shampoo I used...?) where-as, with the red I only redyed it because The roots needed it and I was too lazy to do the whole root-touch up thing. Anyways, Around Christmas time of 2012 I decided again, I wanted a change. So I went out and bought a Splat Lightning Bleach kit, and bleached a certain spot in the front. It bleached it to a very pale yellowy blonde- and the closer to the bottom it got, it faded to a red-ish color. So then as I had originally planned to do, I went out and got a pink dye and a blue dye, and then put them on. I loved it and it was exactly what I wanted. But then, because they were semi- permanent dyes, they started fading and it looked horrible, so I bought some more jet black and dyed it over.
  	Since June of this year I had been dyeing it black. But then I just stopped. However I got together with a friend about a weeks ago, and we started talking about changing my hair color. We decided on one together that we both liked for me. Now, With the color we wanted, my hair had to be bleached. So three days ago I went out and bought two Splat bleach kits (It required two because my hair is really thick) and I put them on that night. I left them on for an hour, and then washed it out with the shampoo and complete reconstuctioning conditioner that comes with it. After it dried, it was Blonde at the scalp, fading out to a light red-ish brassy, to dark red-ish brassy. with dark brown in some spots. So I had my mom pick my up another Splat Bleach kit, and I used that yesterday. It turned the brown to a dark red, and lightened everything else, but there was still a lot of red. At this point I was a little bit upset because I had even used heat this time, and it still didn't work very well. But then again, I knew it wasn't doing to go perfectly blonde within two bleach sessions (Especially with a small vol. bleach, like splat) After all, its not a miracle worker.
  	So today I went out and got two 30 vol. bleach kits and two packets of Ardell Unred. When I got home I mixed it all together and put it on my hair and then put a plastic cap over it. I then applied heat for 50 mins, and then let it set for another 20 mins. Then I washed it out,. I shampoo-ed 5 times, and conditioned once, but let the conditioner on for a little bit, then rinsed that out. So now my hair is a very white blonde at the scalp, and then that fades out to a light,light red about three inches down.
  	FIY My hair isn't damaged, surprisingly. I just had a tiny bit of breakage at the ends and my hair is somewhat dry. So I cut about half an inch off the bottom of my hair.

  	So I am just writing this to share my experience. DO NOT do this to your hair. Its not good,
  	And please don't try to tell me that I am stupid for doing this. No negativity is welcome.
  	Any information anyone has on Ardell Unred, is welcome, because it didn't work for me.
  	Splat bleach is still a good product, just not in this case.
  	Sorry this was so long.


----------



## McKindle (Nov 21, 2013)

Hey guys,
  here are two things that have really worked for me in the past, and i've dyed my hair black alot!

  First of all, just normal lemon juice.  Like the little bottles of Jiff lemon for adding to cakes / drinks.  I got a spray bottle and emptied it into that to apply it to my hair.  Diluting it slighly is optional but it really helps lighten your hair quickly if you do it daily over a week.

  The other thing that works pretty quickly is the sunbeds.  Not ideal, but if you only go on for 3 minutes for 3-5 sessions you'll notice a big difference.  What I found was it knocked the dark of the black out of my hair, and after that it faded naturally pretty quickly for the following weeks.  Both methods did minimal damage to the healthy look of my hair.  The texture changed, not as soft for a short while but went back to normal after a few weeks of normal washing.

  Hope this helps others with this black hair dye problem!


----------



## Justine Chase (Mar 17, 2015)

i have black hair an trying to get rid of it so been washing it with anti dandruff shampoo seems to be fadding it i wish it would hurry up i dont wanna cut my hair either wish someone would of warned me bout black hair before i done it i would never of went there


----------



## Lin1018 (Jun 2, 2015)

Justine Chase said:


> i have black hair an trying to get rid of it so been washing it with anti dandruff shampoo seems to be fadding it i wish it would hurry up i dont wanna cut my hair either wish someone would of warned me bout black hair before i done it i would never of went there


  Justine I hope this link will help you http://www.haircrazy.com/articles/misc-articles/fading-your-colour/  once you have sorted your color to your satisfaction you will need to use a hair repair system, I use Pro Naturals.


----------



## mceja91 (Aug 7, 2015)

Worst mistake of my life was dyeing my hair black!!! Lol


----------



## LilySmith (Sep 2, 2015)

I dyed my hair black few times, but it wasn't difficult to get rid of that color. Most problems I had with the red. I spend half a year until it had gone)


----------



## oliviablond (Dec 28, 2015)

Help me! I have the same issue. How to dye blonde colour dark? Pictures included.








Pictures downloaded from here

​


----------



## hairstylo (May 17, 2016)

Sorry you're having to go through this. Sounds like quite a pain in the rear to get it out. I don't have much to contribute, but theres lot of contradictory advice being shared in this thread. I suggest you also get opinion of an expert/stylist or two always.


----------



## FiftyOne (Jul 14, 2016)

I never tried coloring my hair black because it could really cause me so much of a problem when I want to change it to a lighter color like blonde. Our hair stylist advice is to remove the black color by bleaching but the process might damage a person's hair texture.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 15, 2016)

oliviablond said:


> Help me! I have the same issue. How to dye blonde colour dark? Pictures included.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, the question was about going from dark to light. It's a lot easier to go light to dark. (My advice is similar, though: get it done professionally if you don't know what you're doing.)


----------



## MayuYou (Feb 1, 2017)

I changed my hair color from deep black to blond and then pink. Firstly, you should dye it gradually. Maybe do some ombre first? 40+ Stunning Ombre Hairstyle Ideas for Long Hair. It would look good and more lighter. Soon you can get even blond without ruining your hair.


----------



## MayuYou (Feb 1, 2017)

You should do it bit by bit to order to save your hair from overdrying. After dying use coco oil.


----------



## MayuYou (Feb 1, 2017)

You can also do some ombre from dark to lighter shade. And then you can get even blond hair. 40+ Stunning Ombre Hairstyle Ideas for Long Hair - it really helped me to save my hair.


----------

